
Ask HN: Best password manager(s) for mere mortals? - majewsky
One thing that a lot of regular people are missing in their security setup is password managers, so I&#x27;d like to spread the word e.g. among my family. What should I recommend to them, esp. for use on Windows&#x2F;Mac? I&#x27;m on Linux and use my own password management scheme, so I don&#x27;t know what to recommend.
======
chewz
Keepass. At the moment I am using passhole in terminal, Tusk extension in
Chrome and Keepass2Android on Android. All synced via Google Drive.

The apps I use have changed over time but it is still the same database and
all apps I use have open source code published on Github.

[1] [https://github.com/subdavis/Tusk](https://github.com/subdavis/Tusk)

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/keepass-tusk-
passw...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/keepass-tusk-password-
acc/fmhmiaejopepamlcjkncpgpdjichnecm)

[2]
[https://github.com/PhilippC/keepass2android](https://github.com/PhilippC/keepass2android)

[3] [https://github.com/Evidlo/passhole](https://github.com/Evidlo/passhole)

------
brianjking
I've used 1Password, Dashlane, and LastPass. I am currently using LastPass and
would suggest checking it out.

------
vbezhenar
1Password is good but not free.

